# Happy Birthday IMRE!



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Happy birthday!! :scouserd:


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Happy birthday dude!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Yup, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :scouserd:  :cheers: :eek2: :wave: :nuts: :shocked: :grouphug: :cucumber: :banana: :drunk: :tyty: :hahaha: :gunz:   :dance: :rock: :nocrook: :yes: :booze: :moods: :eat: :laugh: :righton: :uh: :dj: kay: :cheer:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

happy birthday

R


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Boldog Születésnapot Imi!!!


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday and Hey!! Thanks for your updates too !!

I'm a fan! kay:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

as said in the updares thread already, happy birthday imre.


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## jbee (May 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday and thanks for all the wonderful pictures and updates.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

janam din mubarak ho

in other words happy birthday dude in urdu

its my mums birthday too and its on the Pakistan independance day, my mother land!!! 

:banana: :cucumber: :drunk: :tyty: :nocrook: :rock: :clown: :gaah: :righton: :bowtie: :carrot: :applause:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday! :colgate:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday!
:dance:


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks again


----------



## greenbage (Mar 30, 2006)

Imre said:


> Thanks again


Happy birthday :cheers: Imre better late then never.


----------

